# 3rd Cycle Tren Outlook/progress/advice



## LiftItAll (Sep 9, 2014)

Alright I'll get right to it. I'm 24 years old, 5'8 and currently 185lbs around 6% bf. 
My first cycle I ran just Test E 300mg/wk for 10 weeks to test the waters. 
I just finished my second cycle of doing Test E 500mg/wk for 12 weeks along with 0.5mg of exemastane used as needed every couple days.
I'm now doing some research and thinking about my third cycle. My plan at the moment is as follows:

Test E: 150-200mg/wk 
Tren A: 200-300mg/wk(undecided)
Exemastane: 0.5mg EOD/as need

Thoughts or advice?


----------



## orange24 (Sep 9, 2014)

You mean .5 arimadex


----------



## orange24 (Sep 9, 2014)

50mg tren ed


----------



## LiftItAll (Sep 9, 2014)

no.. aromasin


----------



## LiftItAll (Sep 9, 2014)

I was thinking of cutting the test with the tren and only pinning twice wk


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 10, 2014)

LiftItAll said:


> I was thinking of cutting the test with the tren and only pinning twice wk



Unfortunately Adding the test to the tren A will not change the fact that the tren A is a short ester and twice a week is too long of a time frame to sustain stable levels. You will need to do at least EOD. I used to go ED with tren A and Test Prop.

You need to post up your stats. Plus Tren A at that dose is a little low. Matter of fact the test is too low as well. Too many red flags here buddy.

Your second cycle you should not consider tren as an option. That's riding a 90cc dirt bike once without hurting yourself and then going out and buying a Suzuki Hayabusa GSXR 1300. Not smart and most likely you will hurt yourself.


----------



## LiftItAll (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you for that.. I wanted to keep my doses low at first with the tren because of the risk factors so I can see how my body does with it. and like I said I'm undecided on the doses which is why I'm posting to here to learn exactly how I should do so.


----------



## LiftItAll (Sep 10, 2014)

I do wanna throw in another compound though.. I have more than a few friends using it and am comfortable trying it. I just want outside opinions


----------



## LiftItAll (Sep 10, 2014)

What would be a moderate usage of these drugs in your opinion?


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 10, 2014)

Man I really hesitate to respond to this because its only your 3rd cycle, and with your question about mixing it with the test E and taking it twice a week makes me feel that you did not do much research and are just going by what your Bros are saying. You really have to research each compound and figure it out. I still struggle with getting all the different compounds and what they do straight. Mainly with the SERMS and AI's. the gear I'm pretty up on.

Tren won't really raise your E levels but it can increase prolactin levels which is just as bad. So You need a prolactin inhibitor on hand just in case.

Also Everyone is different and the compounds react different. Tren A I first ran at 300 a week with no issues other than mild night sweats. Second run on it I increased it to 500 a week with great results. 

You don't need a high dose of test when you run tren but I would at least run a trt dose at 250mg a week. Honestly I think you should try a few other things first and re plan this cycle. The test E would be better suited for something else. Tren A needs to be pinned EOD at least. So why not use test Prop those you need to pin at least EOD as well so it just fits better. You can use the test E but it won't really hit until week 4-5. So you have a whole month of tren only which will mess with your sex drive and maybe how well you can get it up as well.

Like i said you need to do more research. Then decide what you want to do. How long have you been training? whats your goals?


----------



## LiftItAll (Sep 10, 2014)

ok I see what you're saying.. well if you are recommending not messing with tren right away but I do want to add in another compound. what would be a better route? 
I have been training since high school about 17 yrs old. I have been competing in power lifting for two years now and want to up my game in that as well as look into bodybuilding seeing as I have a pretty solid physique at this point


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 10, 2014)

So would your goal would be to gain more I am assuming. If your already at 185 and 6% at 5'8" then that's pretty solid. If your a true 6% BF then consider a bulk cycle. Like the classic. bulker

test C or E at 500mg  W 1-12 twice a week
deca or NPP at 600mg W 1-12 Twice a week for deca EOD for NPP
dbol at 50 mg a day    W 1-6 split it up throughout the day. in 3 doses. upon waking up, pre workout and before bed.

Jump start the test with a front load dose of 1 gr the first week to get the ball rolling. Or you can add test Prop the first 4 weeks at 100mg EOD. Eat relatively clean eat often. Your size you should be around 2000 cals for maintenance depending on your activity level. So up that to 2500 or so.

This cycle would produce a lot of size but some water weight as well. You also need to consider the prolactin inhibitor. The deca and NPP can increase it not nearly as much as tren but better safe than sorry to have it on hand. Of course you would need an AI like Arimidex. Aromosin you could use as well.


----------



## LiftItAll (Sep 10, 2014)

alright.. well I wanted to stay just within IM and no orals. but I can just keep those out. other than the dbol that sounds like a solid bulk for sure. and deca will be good on the joints as well for powerlifting correct?


----------



## LiftItAll (Sep 10, 2014)

and adding a prolactin inhibitor seems like a must for me to at least keep on hand. my body seems very sensitive to anything


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 10, 2014)

LiftItAll said:


> alright.. well I wanted to stay just within IM and no orals. but I can just keep those out. other than the dbol that sounds like a solid bulk for sure. and deca will be good on the joints as well for powerlifting correct?



Absolutely, I always keep some on hand. I have a few more years than you so its a life saver for me. NPP is the same as deca with a shorter ester the benefits of the shorter ester are less bloating due to more stable levels and it hits like in a few days vs. a few weeks for the regular deca only thing is you need to pin it EOD at least. I also shy away from orals. You can get Dbol in an injectable form too. Harder to find but its out there.


----------



## LiftItAll (Sep 10, 2014)

I see. I will have to look into those options for sure then. and my buddy had injectable dbol. . said it really hurt. not pulling the bitch card or anything cause they all will hurt but still... I have researched into a bit of everything but I'll have to really start digging deep to see what will be best for me. That npp sounds like a viable option


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 10, 2014)

LiftItAll said:


> I see. I will have to look into those options for sure then. and my buddy had injectable dbol. . said it really hurt. not pulling the bitch card or anything cause they all will hurt but still... I have researched into a bit of everything but I'll have to really start digging deep to see what will be best for me. That npp sounds like a viable option



I sent you a PM.


----------



## orange24 (Sep 10, 2014)

No you don't mean aromasin. 0.5mg of aromasin isn't a dosage any human being would ever use. I'm sorry but your not talking about aromasin.


----------

